# Sucklings Top Cuban Vintages



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I know James provokes a lot of controversy (some intentionally I'm sure) among cigar lovers. Here's his list of the ten best recent cuban cigar vintages 

1) 2011

2) 2010

3) 2003

4) 2009

5) 2008

6) 2007

7) 2004

8) 2005

9) 2006

10) 2002

My experiences with 2010 cigars is limited, and zilch with 2011, but the few '10 I've had were surprisingly good -- thinking of the Cohiba Robusto in particular.

No matter how you feel about the precise rankings, there can be no question that this is a great time to be smoking wonderful Cuban cigars! And you guys just jumping in, buy away on the '10 and '11 stock with confidence!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Interesting, I am looking forward to the comments on this one.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

'04 was an excellent year. I always look and if I can get an '04 box I will.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Very interesting. I have about 25 to start sampling to see where my tastes lead me since these are new to me before obtaining boxes.
Will be most interested in what eveyone says about the 2010's and 2011's.

Why would 2011's be on top since everyone seems to always want aged CC's?


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Reino said:


> Very interesting. I have about 25 to start sampling to see where my tastes lead me since these are new to me before obtaining boxes.
> Will be most interested in what eveyone says about the 2010's and 2011's.
> 
> Why would 2011's be on top since everyone seems to always want aged CC's?


Good question.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I wonder how many 2011 cigars James has smoked to put them high on the list. Last I checked it was still early March. 

I do agree with those 2010 CoRos. Exceptional for a young Cohiba.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> I wonder how many 2011 cigars James has smoked to put them high on the list. Last I checked it was still early March.
> 
> I do agree with those 2010 CoRos. Exceptional for a young Cohiba.


Hmmm, I haven't tried any '10 CoRos but it is looking like I need to get some.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Hmmm, I haven't tried any '10 CoRos but it is looking like I need to get some.


smoked one this week... outstanding


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

He left out 2001 and 2003 two of my favorite years!:hmm:
Great for regular production and LE's IMHO!:cheer2:
I guess he didn't get compensation for those years!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

He's got '03 in there, near the very top, and I agree. 2001? Not only did he leave out '01, if I recall correctly he advised not to purchase anything from 1999 to 2001.


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Not sure how he could have possibly smoked enough from 2011 to make that statement. Maybe he's getting paid extra to hype up the recent releases to promote sales?

I haven't smoked any 2011's, but something just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Rodeo said:


> He's got '03 in there, near the very top, and I agree. 2001? Not only did he leave out '01, if I recall correctly he advised not to purchase anything from 1999 to 2001.


That's because everything from that time period was hit or miss with construction. Just a couple of years ago several vendors had stuff from '00, '01 on sale at a ridiculously low price. Reason being is because no one would buy the stuff at regular prices. I will say I have had more good luck than bad with stuff from these years but it is a gamble.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> He's got '03 in there, near the very top, and I agree. 2001? Not only did he leave out '01, if I recall correctly he advised not to purchase anything from 1999 to 2001.


My bad thanks Steve just saw it!




Mutombo said:


> Not sure how he could have possibly smoked enough from 2011 to make that statement. Maybe he's getting paid extra to hype up the recent releases to promote sales?
> 
> I haven't smoked any 2011's, but something just doesn't seem right.


Come on from the man who gave us a 100 point score on a fresh rolled Be-Hike!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Come on from the man who gave us a 100 point score on a fresh rolled Be-Hike!


Mr. Pegler sent me a Behike, I still can't bring myself to smoke it -- cuz then I won't have any more 

I'm sure his rating helped spur sales in the beginning, but now the market has spoken. The Behike is an unqualified flat-out hot dam marketing success. In this dour world economy, they can't roll these $30-$60 cigars fast enough to meet demand.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Mr. Pegler sent me a Behike, I still can't bring myself to smoke it -- cuz then I won't have any more
> 
> I'm sure his rating helped spur sales in the beginning, but now the market has spoken. The Behike is an unqualified flat-out hot dam marketing success. In this dour world economy, they can't roll these $30-$60 cigars fast enough to meet demand.


Agreed it is a great cigar no way 100 pointer though!
In time with age very possible/ most likely IMHO!:bounce:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> Hmmm, I haven't tried any '10 CoRos but it is looking like I need to get some.


Yep. same here...need some '10 stock.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks like I need to stock up. I'm still aperhensive about ordering more than one box at a time. Of my last 2 orders I've recieved one.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

How do you correlate vintage from production years?

Does he define vintage to be the year the crop was harvested or the year the cigars were rolled?


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

He put 2011 and 2010 at the top because of yields and lower demand. My understanding is 2011 is expected to see the lowest demand of any year since 1992.

I smoked a 99 the other day and it was fine. A lot better than the 05s which seem to just be prone to pluggings.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

sengjc said:


> How do you correlate vintage from production years?
> 
> Does he define vintage to be the year the crop was harvested or the year the cigars were rolled?


Technically it's production year not vintage. We are talking box codes not crop years, there's a correlation but not precise


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

thegoldenmackid said:


> He put 2011 and 2010 at the top because of yields and lower demand. My understanding is 2011 is expected to see the lowest demand of any year since 1992.
> 
> I smoked a 99 the other day and it was fine. A lot better than the 05s which seem to just be prone to pluggings.


If this is correct, then am I correct to assume that it could equal better quality control?


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Technically it's production year not vintage. We are talking box codes not crop years, there's a correlation but not precise


Then technically we should be looking forward to the 2012 onwards release.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I wasn't going to open this post as I frankly could give 2 shuits as to what he thinks .......

Frankly
I pay more attention to what brothers on this forum have to say
If
Steve, Don,Bob, Donnie, Tony, Jeff, Warren, and a few other...

Posted a thread like this.....it would be better reading....

If they also posted that a certain cigar is a must try, I would buy one.

Screw Suckling, anyone could get the behike and CoRos. correct

I will now get off my soap box..


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> I wasn't going to open this post as I frankly could give 2 shuits as to what he thinks .......
> 
> Frankly
> I pay more attention to what brothers on this forum have to say
> ...


Dang, Bull. Let me see....you really are not fond of Suckling are you? oke::laugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Yep. same here...need some '10 stock.


The 08's are spectacular right now!:nod:


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

The title of this thread is a little misleading. These are Sucklings top vintages from the past 10 years. Not his all time best vintages. This is also why 2001 was not included.

My list would be very different. 2008, 2006, 2009, 2007 would be my top 4, without doubt.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Although, I would still not agree with it, it makes more sense to me to view the list in reverse. What I mean by that, is that the list starts with the lowest rated year and works down to his number one rated year.

Example:

The 2011 is good
the 2010 is better
and so on until the 2002 is his best.

Just my .02


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Tarks said:


> The title of this thread is a little misleading. These are Sucklings top vintages from the past 10 years. Not his all time best vintages. This is also why 2001 was not included.
> 
> My list would be very different. 2008, 2006, 2009, 2007 would be my top 4, without doubt.


I went back to check because your post made me curious. Although his list is comprised of cigars from the last decade, he never specifically limits his choices to the new century. Maybe he thinks it too difficult to get hold of cigars from the 80s and 90s, so left them off the list ??

As for 2001, well_ as Big Poppa pointed out __... "Don't touch any cigars from the end of 1998 to 2001. Many of these cigars had construction problems as well as bad tobacco blending. A new generation of factory workers came on board then, and many didn't know how to make cigars. Moreover, policies were initiated to make large quantities of cigars and the blends were not correct._"

I'm not quite as skeptical of Suckling as Bull Man, I consider his opinion another data point ...Like any reviewer, the key is to find one that shares your sensibilities and you can give their opinions more weight in purchasing decisions.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm heading down to Cuba in a few days, I'll report back on my findings of the 2011 stock. :eyebrows:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I actually like Sucklings articles in the CA, pity he's moved on now.

That said, I don't think vintage plays that much of an importance in cigars as opposed to wine. If it does, then I can't really tell the difference.

I prefer to think that provenance, for lack of a better term, is more important: the place of origin, the characteristics of the marque and the factory in which it is made. Then of course there is the storage which is common to all perishable indulgences: wine, spirits and cigars, some more arduous than others.

Like Tony said, the 08's are doing well now. I concur and will also like to add that some of the younger 09's are also coming round now as I have a little penchant for that young and raw Cuban taste.

Now I have had Punch Churchills from the 94, SLR Coronas from the 85 and quite few sticks of various brands and vitolas from the turn of the millenium, some were sublime, some not so but interesting nonetheless. But the years are quite meaningless to me as compared to the fact that they have been stored properly and these are brands that agree with my flavour preference.

I think we are reading a little too much into this vintage report, what say you? It is entertaining though.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I am interested in reading all reviews.
I just don't give his any more weight .........

I believe him to be a wine guy who likes cigars and
writes well. CA is good casual reading, but when is the last time you read a bad review from a major sponsor ?

JUst saying........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I personally don't bother reading reviews or taking suggestions from people with a pre determined agenda. The only ratings reviews i ever read take advice from. Is ones i get from great BOTL'S like yourself. Why you ask because they are honest that's why you are not getting paid to say write it!!!
:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:
:brick::brick::brick:
:attention::attention::attention:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> ..... I believe him to be a wine guy who likes cigars and writes well....


Thanks for clearing that up, I remember in the past during my wine days of a James Suckling who wrote for Robert Parker for a spell.

Just never knew that the CA James was one and the same.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cadillac said:


> I'm heading down to Cuba in a few days, I'll report back on my findings of the 2011 stock. :eyebrows:


Have a great trip Chris!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

everyones opinion is different....for me

2007, 08, and some 09..are great.....some 06 too, havent had too many earlier then 06 to compare


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

How about 2001 Siglo? Cohibas V I think. any info guy's?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

smelvis said:


> How about 2001 Siglo? Cohibas V I think. any info guy's?


Dave, I have had very good luck with '01 stuff but be aware that it is a crap shoot as far as construction goes.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> Dave, I have had very good luck with '01 stuff but be aware that it is a crap shoot as far as construction goes.


I got some sale stuff and figured this out but that was real cheap and worth the risk at the price, these are $20 a stick and not worth the gamble without knowing I have a good chance at some good construction.

I will say I have had a few 10 year old Cohibas and they were heavenly!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Habanolover said:


> Dave, I have had very good luck with '01 stuff but be aware that it is a crap shoot as far as construction goes.


Some of those 01s are tent stakes. Pretty iffy year for cigars, but Habanos SA took better care of the Cohibas than some other marques.


----------

